# Slingshot hunting: State by State



## learnin'

Hello, everyone. I started shooting slingshots late last summer, and my hope was to be able to hunt with them. Unfortunately, I've since learned that Virginia (my state) does not allow that. I'm planning to work to change that, but in order to make my case I'm hoping to identify which states DO allow slingshots to be used for some type of hunting, whether nuisance species, small game, or whatever.

I've searched the web, and I've found partial information on this, including a thread or two on this forum. It seems like these threads always get derailed, so I was hoping to renew the effort and try to do it in an organized way. If the moderators would see fit to sticky this thread, that would prove to be very useful I'm sure. I would also ask the moderators to please see fit to leave this thread in the General forum so that it can get as much traffic as possible until the results are in.

I'm hoping with the diverse membership here that we could compile a complete list. All it will take is for one person from each state to be willing to contact his state's DNR or locate the information on the web. Just one person from each state and we can get this done in short order.

To keep it organized and succinct for those who are searching for this information in the future, please adhere to the following rules:

1. Look through the thread and see if an answer has already been given for your state. No need to duplicate the information.

2. List your state.

3. If not legal for any type of animal, simply state NOT LEGAL at the top of your post.

4. If legal in any way, please state what IS and what IS NOT legal. Also, if you can provide a link, please do so. If you know FOR A FACT because you spoke with your DNR but do not have a link, go ahead and post the info and state VERIFIED BY DNR.

5. PLEASE DO NOT POST COMMENTS THAT DON'T DIRECTLY ANSWER THE ABOVE QUESTIONS. Let's keep this list short and as clear as possible.

Thanks in advance for everyone's help.

*** I would like this list to be for USA only, please. ***


----------



## learnin'

*VIRGINIA*

NOT LEGAL (not listed as an approved hunting weapon in the Code of Virgnia 29.1-519).


----------



## Charles

Your request is reasonable, so I will pin this ... at least for a while.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Texas - not on the list of approved hunting weapons.


----------



## zippo

Please move to hunting section.


----------



## Something0riginal

California- supposedly a legal method of take for non-game and non-fur bearing non-protected animals. so if you want to eat a sparrow its legal. Honestly, when searching the web i found resounding agreement that california laws are retarded and youd do best to break em all just like the locals do  I might just start carrying sculpey or plastic ammo around for everyone who feels a need to remind me of these stupid laws


----------



## Nicholson

The last time I checked with fish and game, in Alaska I could take any game with a slingshot. This was a couple years ago, how can I double check to see if things changed with the slingshot hunting law in Alaska barring going to fish and game again for the answer?


----------



## learnin'

Nicholson said:


> The last time I checked with fish and game, in Alaska I could take any game with a slingshot. This was a couple years ago, how can I double check to see if things changed with the slingshot hunting law in Alaska barring going to fish and game again for the answer?


Would you mind calling them? http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=contacts.main

A verbal response from them would be nice, but maybe they could point you to somewhere online that we could link to for reference?


----------



## wyosasquatch

Wyoming:

Any weapon is allowed to take small game (per the regulations https://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/imgs/QRDocs/REGULATIONS_UPSMGMTURK_BRO.pdf page 7).

Upland birds need to be taken with a shotgun either muzzle loading or centerfire.

Turkeys are not allowed.

Blue and ruffed grouse are allowed with any weapon (I have used a slingshot, .22 pistol, sticks, rocks, .270 Winchester). This last bit is per the local game warden. The regulations are a bit murky on this because they specifically state that a hunter must use a shotgun on birds with the exception of turkeys, blue and ruffed grouse. It says that each species section of the regulations will specify what weapons can be used. The turkey section spells it out very clearly. The blue and ruffed grouse does not refer to what you can or cannot use. One warden said this was written so elk/deer hunters could hunt with a handgun during their seasons. He should know, he was on the commission that set up these regulations. Another game warden said he would write a ticket because it doesn't say you can take grouse with a slingshot. I pointed out that it doesn't say you can't. He paused thoughtfully and said that he would have to think about this one. I haven't heard back from him on this. Until I hear otherwise, I am going to continue to hunt grouse with a slingshot.

I like to carry the slingshot along with a .22 rimfire handgun for grouse. I like the slingshot because it is extremely quiet in dispatching grouse and does not alert the elk and deer to your presence.

Sasq.


----------



## Beanflip

Kansas 
Rabbits hares and squirrels are legal.
http://kdwpt.state.ks.us/content/download/2106/9861/file/R-03-02.pdf

Rabbit season
http://kdwpt.state.ks.us/content/download/2087/9804/file/R-25-02.pdf

Hare season
http://kdwpt.state.ks.us/content/download/2088/9807/file/R-25-03.pdf

Squirrel season
http://kdwpt.state.ks.us/content/download/2090/9813/file/R-25-04.pdf

Links found here: http://kdwpt.state.ks.us/Services/Law-Enforcement/Regulations/Small-Game
Other Wildlife as defined here: http://kdwpt.state.ks.us/Hunting/Hunting-Regulations/Other-Wildlife


----------



## Nobodo

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2226-slingshot-hunting-by-state/


----------



## learnin'

*ALASKA*

*LEGAL FOR SMALL GAME.*

Here's the reply to my e-mail to their DNR:

"Here is the link to our regulations http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/regulations/wildliferegulations/pdfs/general.pdf. In Alaska, slingshots are legal for small game hunting, not for big game. The way our regulations work for something like this is, if it's not listed as restricted or illegal, then you can use the weapon for hunting. So, you won't find any information mentioning slingshots, but they are legal. When you look at our regulations, most of the information for this will be on page 18 and 19. Hope this helps. Feel free to contact me if you have any more questions."


----------



## learnin'

*CALIFORNIA*

*LEGAL FOR NONGAME MAMMALS AND ENGLISH HOUSE SPARROWS.*

http://californiaoutdoorsqas.com/2012/02/02/slingshot-hunting/

Common nongame mammals ("varmint" is not a term used in Fish and Game law) that may be taken include coyotes, bobcats, opossums, ground squirrels and orange-belly marmots. Take of bobcat requires possession of a bobcat tag (CCR Title 14, section 478.1).


----------



## learnin'

*ARIZONA*

*LEGAL FOR THE FOLLOWING*

Coati, Cottontails, Crow, European Starling, House Sparrow, Jack Rabbits, Rodents (excluding beaver, muskrat, and porcupines), Tree Squirrels, all upland game birds and Eurasian collared doves

http://www.azgfd.gov/regs/mainregs.pdf


----------



## learnin'

*ALABAMA*

*LEGAL FOR SMALL GAME AND NUISANCE SPECIES.* The only birds allowed are starlings, blackbirds, and sparrows.

For details see paragraph 220-2-.02 of Alabama Regulations 2014-2015: http://www.outdooralabama.com/sites/default/files/2014-15%20Complete%20Reg%20Book%20LE%201st%20proof%20%2011-13-14.pdf

My e-mail correspondence with the DNR is below:

DNR: Slingshots are allowed to hunt some small game such as rabbits and quail. You can go to outdooralabama.com, click on hunting, scroll down to regulations game, fish and furbearers, click on that, then scroll to pages 29-31. Paragraph 7 on page 31 addresses slingshots.

ME: Am I correct in interpreting "Other game birds and animals" as meaning anything not identified in paragraphs 1-6, including nuisance species such as rats, starlings, sparrows, etc.?

DNR: Yes anything not in 1-6. Under Alabama regulations all birds are protected except starlings, blackbirds and sparrows.


----------



## learnin'

*HAWAII*

*NOT LEGAL**

http://dlnr.hawaii.gov/huntered/files/2013/05/MammalHuntingRegs_Chap123.pdf

"(10) No person shall possess or use tracer bullets, bullets with full metal jackets, blow guns,

guns powered by compressed gas, handguns, animal traps, slingshots, crossbows, poison,

explosives, or snares. Legal game mammal hunting weapons include rifles, shotguns,

handguns, bows and arrows, and spears and knives. Only weapons that are authorized for

the particular hunt are to be in the hunter's possession, while on the public hunting area."

***I'm not clear on whether that applies only to public land or to private land as well.


----------



## learnin'

*COLORADO*

*LEGAL FOR SMALL GAME ANIMALS AND BIRDS*

http://cpw.state.co.us/Documents/RulesRegs/Brochure/smallgame.pdf


----------



## learnin'

Thanks to those who have contributed so far 

I could really use some help with this. Even if your state has already been done, please consider researching another state (online, phone call to DNR, etc.) and posting your findings here.


----------



## Urban Fisher

Henry in Panama said:


> Texas - not on the list of approved hunting weapons.


Man this sucks!!! I have checked the regs and I didn't see where it was illegal, more that slingshots were just not mentioned. I figured in a state where it is almost encouraged to carry a gun and they don't allow hunting with slingshots!!..That's just crap!


----------



## learnin'

*KENTUCKY*

*NOT LEGAL*

http://fw.ky.gov/Hunt/Documents/1415huntingguide.pdf

Top of page 21.


----------



## learnin'

*ILLINOIS*

*NOT LEGAL*

I e-mailed the DNR and was told, "We do not allow that method."


----------



## learnin'

*MICHIGAN*

*LEGAL*

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunting_and_trapping_digest_461177_7.pdf

Must be cased while in a vehicle! :O

Could not find what animals it is legal for, so contact your DNR before you try it.


----------



## learnin'

*MISSOURI*

*LEGAL*

"Slingshots may be used to take wildlife (except deer and turkey) during hunting seasons."

http://mdc.mo.gov/hunting-trapping/hunting-regulations/hunting-general-provisions

I assume that it would also be legal to use a slingshot for non-game species that have no specific hunting seasons. It would be nice if someone here could verify that.


----------



## learnin'

*MINNESOTA*

*LEGAL FOR UNPROTECTED WILDLIFE ONLY (NON-GAME SPECIES)*

Per an e-mail from the Minnesota Dept. of Natural Resources Enforcement Policy/Legal Analyst:

"Minnesota's game and fish laws generally specify the equipment that can be used to take protected wild animals. Slilngshots are not allowed for protected wild animals. They could, however, be used to take unprotected wild animals such as coyote, striped skunk, porkupine, etc."


----------



## learnin'

*MONTANA*

*LEGAL FOR UNMANAGED (NON-GAME) SPECIES ONLY*

Per an e-mail from the assistant chief of the Montana Law Enforcement Division:

"As far as any animals that FWP manages, that is, requires a license or permit for the legal taking, the allowed methods of take are listed in each of the respective regulations. Slingshots are not among them. As far as non-game species which FWP does not formally manage, there are no restrictions on the method of take set by the state."


----------



## learnin'

*NEBRASKA*

*NOT LEGAL*

Not listed as an approved "Method of Take" in the hunting regulations: http://outdoornebraska.ne.gov/hunting/guides/pdf/Hunt_Guide_2014_final%20web%20p10%20fix%20(3).pdf


----------



## GrizG

*NEW YORK*

Not listed as a legal means of taking game by the NYS Department of Environmental Conservation..

Other issues:

Under NYS penal law, no wrist braces.

Under local laws things get murky...

Some areas prohibit possession for those under age 16.

Smithtown, NY goes so far as to include slingshots under the definition of a firearm as concerns discharge. I'd check you own local ordinances just to be safe from legal problems!

FIREARM

Includes a weapon which acts by the force of gunpowder or from which a shot is discharged by the force of an explosion, as well as an air rifle, an air gun, a BB gun, a slingshot and a bow and arrow.
[Amended 1-9-1990]

TOWN

Includes all areas within the Town of Smithtown, exclusive of areas wholly within any incorporated village.

​
The purpose of this chapter is to prohibit any person from discharging a firearm in those areas of the Town of Smithtown in which such activity may be hazardous to the general public or nearby residents.

​
[Amended 12-4-1973]
The discharge of firearms is deemed hazardous to the general public and, therefore, prohibited in all areas of the Town of Smithtown except those areas as stipulated under § 160-5, Exceptions.

​
[Added 10-29-1968; amended 12-4-1973]

A. 

Firearms may be discharged upon one's own property and upon the property of another with the written consent of the landowner, provided that any such discharge of firearms does not occur within 500 feet from a dwelling, school or occupied structure, or a park, beach, playground or any other place of outdoor recreational or nonrecreational activities; and further provided that any such discharge of firearms does not violate the provisions of the New York State Environmental Conservation Law.
[Amended 1-9-1990; 4-3-2012]

§ 160-3Purpose.§ 160-4Prohibited areas.§ 160-5Exceptions.


----------



## learnin'

More details on Michigan, per an e-mail received from the Law Enforcement Divsion:

"Thank you for contacting the DNR. There are certain species which can be taken with a slingshot&#8230;primarily most of the small game species. Other species have regulations that specify what types of hunting apparatus can be used to take that species. Examples would be waterfowl and deer.

"As for your comment about the slingshots that are capable of shooting arrows, our legal team is looking into the legality of them. Questions have been raised as to whether a slingshot that shoots arrows, also known as a slingbow, falls under the definition a bow, crossbow, or still a slingshot. Hopefully we will hear something soon."


----------



## learnin'

The list has results for 18 of the 50 states so far. There is still much work to do. Thank you to those who have taken the time to help. If you haven't contributed information for your state, please consider doing so. It only takes a phone call or an e-mail.


----------



## learnin'

*IOWA*

*LEGAL FOR SMALL GAME AND FURBEARERS THAT HAVE A HUNTING SEASON.*

Per e-mail received from the Iowa DNR:

"Thank you for using the Iowa DNR website. It would be legal to take small game (squirrels, rabbits, pheasants) and furbearing animals that have a hunting season, coyote, raccoons etc., using a slingshot since there is no restriction on method of take for these game species. It would *not* be legal to hunt deer or turkey with a sling shot due to restrictions on method of take."


----------



## zippo

Im not from the US, But i can email DNRs.. if its possible ?


----------



## learnin'

@zippo: That would be great! If you wanted to start at the end of the alphabet and work backwards, that would be a big help. I'm working my way forwards and have sent some out that I'm still waiting to hear on, so I wouldn't want to duplicate efforts.

Here's what I'm sending them. Feel free to change the wording as you see fit. Please post your findings using a format similar to what I've been using above.

Hello,

If you are not the correct person to answer this question, please forward to someone who can.

I'm doing a survey of slingshot hunting regulations in the US, and I am hoping you can provide me with some information about your state's regulations.

Specifically:

- Does your state allow slingshots to be used to hunt anything (small game, nuisance/varmint species, etc.)?

- If so, what is permitted?

- Is there someplace online where I can see the relevant regulations?

Thank you for your assistance.

Best Regards,

<your name>

For the states that I can't find e-mails, I'm skipping them for now until I have time (or until someone else) can call them.


----------



## learnin'

*NEW MEXICO*

*LEGAL FOR UNPROTECTED SPECIES ONLY*

Per e-mail from DNR Information Center Supervisor:

"We don't have restrictions on sporting arms for any unprotected species, but slingshots are not a legal sporting arm for any protected species or game species in NM. See the rules books for information about game species vs. nongame. Please see the link below for statutes and rules.

http://www.wildlife.state.nm.us/enforcement/rules-penalties/ "


----------



## learnin'

*NEW HAMPSHIRE*

*NOT LEGAL*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"There are no species that are allowed to be hunted with a slingshot in New Hampshire. NH RSA 207:3 states the following:

*207:3 Lawful Methods of Taking. -*
I. Wildlife shall be taken in the daytime between 1/2 hour before sunrise and 1/2 hour after sunset with a gun fired at arm's length or bow and arrow, unless otherwise specifically permitted.
II. A full automatic rifle shall not be used at any time nor shall a semi-automatic rifle be used to which is attached a magazine or clip holding more than 5 cartridges, nor shall a full jacketed metal case bullet be used, either in its original form or any alteration thereof.
III. Paragraph II shall not apply to the use of .22 or smaller caliber rimfire firearms.
IV. A person may take wildlife during the open season therefor with the aid of a dog, unless otherwise specifically prohibited.

When we refer to an animal being taken by other means, we generally refer to a trap or net, and while fishing we allow for a spear with certain species."


----------



## learnin'

*NEVADA*

*LEGAL FOR UNPROTECTED SPECIES ONLY*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"In short, it is illegal to use a slingshot to hunt any "game" animals. The longer answer would be that slingshots would be legal to use on "unprotected" animals. Nevada classifies animals in several different categories. All "game" species are exactly that, species that have some food value and sport value. "Unprotected" wildlife is anything not listed as game, threatened or protected (i.e. coyotes, skunks, raccoons, rodents, etc.). There is not an actual list of unprotected animals, it is just what is left after the lists of everything listed as game, protected and threatened. I will post the link to our website here: www.ndow.org.

Click on the "laws and regulations" tab, then click on the "regulations" tab on the next screen. This will bring up links to our various Nevada Revised Statutes (NRS) and Nevada Administrative Code (NAC). Regulations of interest for you would be: NRS 503.150, NAC 503.142, .143, .144, .145, .146 and .187 for weapons regulations. Classification of wildlife can be found under NAC 503.015 to NAC 503..070."


----------



## GrizG

*New York*

Additional information.

I checked with NYS DEC via e-mail and confirmed that unprotected species may be hunted with a sling shot (no wrist braces allowed) without a hunting license. From the NYS DEC website at http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/27801.html I found this:

Protected Wildlife

In New York State, nearly all species of wildlife are protected. Most species, including endangered species, songbirds, hawks and owls are fully protected and may not be taken. The few unprotected species include porcupine, red squirrel, woodchuck, English sparrow, starling, rock pigeon, and monk parakeet. Unprotected species may be taken at any time without limit. A hunting license is required to hunt unprotected wildlife with a bow, crossbow, or firearm.

As such there are a small number of animals in NY that can be hunted with a slingshot... Woodchuck and pigeon are edible but I cannot speak to the rest!


----------



## learnin'

@GrizG: Thanks for the NY update. I'll reflect that in the next summary I post.


----------



## learnin'

*ARKANSAS*

*LEGAL FOR SMALL GAME*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"Arkansas regulations do not prohibit the use of a sling shot for small game."

After two e-mails, I still was not able to get clarification from this individual on whether non-game species could also be hunted with a slingshot. I would assume yes, but you should check for yourself.


----------



## learnin'

*OKLAHOMA*

*LEGAL FOR PHEASANT, PRAIRIE DOGS, SQUIRREL, AND RABBIT*

Regs state Pheasant, prairie dog, squirrel and rabbit are OK. Spoke with game department and was told unprotected species are also OK. While regulations say no shooting of any kind at quail on the ground, and slingshots are not listed as approved for quail when flying, I was told that there would be no problem with trying to shoot flying quail with a slingshot.


----------



## learnin'

@zippo: As of this evening, I have made it up through Utah with sending e-mails. There are still a number of states where I have not been able to find e-mail addresses and will have to call, and I'll go back to those over the next few days hopefully.


----------



## zippo

I sent emails to most of the states that didnt have a status in your list.
But i got no answer yet.


----------



## learnin'

@zippo: Thank you! Your help is so appreciated, and the fact that you aren't even from the US and still are helping is impressive.


----------



## learnin'

*PENNSYLVANIA*

*NOT LEGAL*

Per e-mail from the DNR:

"Slingshots are not lawful for harvest animals in Pennsylvania."


----------



## learnin'

*NORTH DAKOTA*

*LEGAL FOR NON-GAME SPECIES ONLY*

Per e-mail from the DNR:

"Slingshots are not a legal method of take for small game. For the nuisance species that you described, there are no regulations regarding the removal of them. However, if you are shooting within city limits, you would need to contact the Police Department on the use of the slingshot."


----------



## learnin'

*NORTH CAROLINA*

*LEGAL FOR NON-GAME SPECIES*

Per e-mail conversation with DNR:

DNR: "There are no relevant regulations because a slingshot is not a legal weapon to take game in the state of North Carolina."

ME: "Thank you. Does this mean that non-game "nuisance" species, such as rats, starlings, European house sparrows, etc. also may not be taken with a slingshot?"

DNR: "Rats are not game animals so it probably is not against the law to use a slingshot to kill them. In North Carolina it is against the law to kill songbirds of any kind including starlings and sparrows."

The use of the word "probably" by the DNR representative scares me.


----------



## learnin'

*MISSISSIPPI*

*NOT LEGAL*

Per e-mail from the DNR:

"Thank you for contacting us at the Mississippi Department of Wildlife, Fisheries, and Parks. A slingshot is not a legal weapon in MIssissippi. Thanks and be safe outdoors..."


----------



## learnin'

*OREGON*

*LEGAL FOR PREDATORY ANIMALS AND NUISANCE SPECIES*

Per e-mail from the DNR:

"Outside of taking predatory animals on private lands or starlings, English sparrows, rock pigeons and Eurasian collared doves, sling shots are not a legal weapon to harvest wildlife in Oregon. Predatory animals means coyotes, rabbits, rodents which are or may be destructive to agricultural crops where any humane method of removal is legal."


----------



## learnin'

We have results for 29 of 50 states so far.


----------



## learnin'

*GEORGIA*

*NOT LEGAL*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"Slingshots are not legal hunting weapons in the state of Georgia."


----------



## learnin'

*IDAHO*

*LEGAL UNLESS SPECIFICALLY STATED OTHERWISE*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"A slingshot can be used in hunting unless specifically stated otherwise."

Slingshots are specifically prohibited for upland game birds.

Check the rules for yourself here: http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/hunt/


----------



## zippo

So far i only got a respond from indiana's DNR and they just gave me another email.. i contacted them too and i am yet to get a respond.


----------



## learnin'

*UTAH*

*LEGAL FOR UNPROTECTED WILDLIFE ONLY*

Per e-mail from DWR:

"Protected wildlife cannot be taken with a slingshot. Unprotected wildlife can be hunted with any weapon that is legal. You could use your slingshot, but other weapons are more effective. Make sure that you are not using weapons within city limits. For more information call 801-538-4700."


----------



## learnin'

*MAINE*

*NOT LEGAL*

Per e-mail from DNR:

*DNR:* Maine does not allow hunting with slingshots. There is a bill going through the legislature this session that purposes to allow slingshot hunting for small game. The bill is attached.

*Me:* Just to clarify, are slingshots permitted for non-game/nuisance species, such as rats, starlings, European house sparrows, coyotes, etc.?

*DNR:* The short answer is no.

Title 12 Section 10001 has two important definitions. Legal hunting equipment does not include a slingshot in Maine.

21. Firearm. "Firearm" means any instrument used in the propulsion of pellets, shot, shells or bullets by
action of gunpowder, compressed air or gas exploded or released within it.
A. "Autoloading firearm" means a firearm that reloads itself after each shot and requires that the trigger
be pulled for each shot. [2003, c. 414, Pt. A, §2 (NEW); 2003, c. 614, §9
(AFF).]
B. "Automatic firearm" means a firearm that will continue to fire as long as the trigger is held back.

33. Hunting equipment. "Hunting equipment" means:
A. Firearms of any type that are permitted under the laws governing hunting, including muzzle-loading
firearms; or [2003, c. 414, Pt. A, §2 (NEW); 2003, c. 614, §9 (AFF).]
B. Archery equipment that is permitted under the hunting laws governing archery, including, but not
limited to, recurved bows and compound bows.


----------



## learnin'

*SOUTH DAKOTA*

*NOT LEGAL*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"We do not allow slingshots for hunting. Unless a weapon is specifically authorized, it is not allowed. A slingshot is not defined as a firearms.

Here is our statute for hunting methods.

*41-8-31. Hunting methods restricted--Violation as misdemeanor*. No person may at any time hunt, catch, take, attempt to take, or kill any small game or game animal in any other manner than by shooting the same with a firearm, except:

(1) Game birds and animals may be taken with birds trained in falconry or with bow and arrow;

(1A) Cottontail rabbit, red squirrel, fox squirrel, grey squirrel, and any species defined as a predator/varmint in § 41-1-1 may be taken with an air gun that complies with specifications established by rules promulgated by the Game, Fish and Parks Commission pursuant to chapter 1-26;

(2) A person with a permanent or temporary disability who is missing an upper limb, physically incapable of using an upper limb, or confined to a wheelchair may obtain a disabled hunter permit to use a crossbow or other legal bow equipped with a draw-lock device to take game birds and animals;

(3) A person who is legally blind, is legally licensed, possesses a disabled hunter permit, and is physically present and participates in the hunt but cannot safely discharge a firearm or bow and arrow, may claim game birds and animals taken by a designated hunter in accordance with the license possessed by the hunter who is legally blind;

(3A) A person who is quadriplegic, is legally licensed, possesses a disabled hunter permit, and is physically present and participates in the hunt but cannot safely discharge a firearm or bow and arrow, may claim game birds and animals taken by a designated hunter in accordance with the license possessed by the hunter who is quadriplegic; and

(4) A person with a permanent or temporary disability as defined in subdivision (2) of this section who is legally licensed for a youth big game hunting season, possesses a disabled hunter permit, and is physically present and participates in the hunt but is unable to safely discharge a firearm or bow and arrow, may claim any big game animal taken by a designated hunter in accordance with the youth big game license possessed by the person with a permanent or temporary disability.

A violation of this section is a Class 2 misdemeanor."


----------



## zippo

Thats so wierd that they answered you so fast, but im waiting for a respond from them for quite some time.


----------



## learnin'

zippo said:


> Thats so wierd that they answered you so fast, but im waiting for a respond from them for quite some time.


Can you send me a list of who you have sent to? I have some that I am still waiting on, but I can also try the ones you tried from my end and see if I get an answer quickly.


----------



## zippo

Indiana
South dakota 
Utah 
South carolina
North carolina
Maine 
Ohio
And many more...


----------



## learnin'

*FLORIDA*

*LEGAL FOR NON-GAME SPECIES ONLY*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"A slingshot could be used legally to take non-game species, such as wild hogs and furbearers (coyotes, raccoons, etc) on private property only."


----------



## zippo

*OHIO*

*NOT LEGAL FOR ANY SORT OF HUNTING*

email from DNR :

"Good Morning,

Ohio only allows specific hunting implements to be used and slingshots are not on the allowable hunting equipment for any animal.

Thanks,

Debbie

"


----------



## zippo

Also i have just gotten an answer about maine, he just told me to contact you @learnin'


----------



## learnin'

zippo said:


> Also i have just gotten an answer about maine, he just told me to contact you @learnin'


I'm famous! lol


----------



## GrizG

learnin' said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also i have just gotten an answer about maine, he just told me to contact you @learnin'
> 
> 
> 
> I'm famous! lol
Click to expand...

Not always a good thing! LOL


----------



## learnin'

*WISCONSIN*

*NOT LEGAL*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"Thank you for your question regarding sling shots. I have attached the small game regulations to this e mail for your reference. Please note on page 4 references what can be legally used in WI for hunting purposes. A firearm fired from the shoulder, legal hand gun, bow and arrow or cross bow are the only acceptable weapons that can be utilized. I hope this answers any questions you may have. If you need further assistance please contact our information line 1-888-936-7463. Thanks and have a great day!"


----------



## learnin'

GrizG said:


> learnin' said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also i have just gotten an answer about maine, he just told me to contact you @learnin'
> 
> 
> 
> I'm famous! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not always a good thing! LOL
Click to expand...

True!


----------



## learnin'

*WASHINGTON*

*LEGAL FOR UNCLASSIFIED WILDLIFE ONLY*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"Thank you for contacting WDFW. You are legal to use a slingshot to hunt unclassified wildlife in Washington State. The unclassified wildlife would be the examples you gave below such as rats, starlings etc...). You can reference WAC 232-12-047 to show the difference between classified and unclassified wildlife. You can also reference WAC numbers 232-12-004 as far as a definition for predatory game birds and 232-12-005 has more reference material as well."


----------



## zippo

UTAH

LEGAL FOR NON PROTECTED WILDLIFE

email from the DNR :

" Hello, all of the Utah Division of Wildlife rules and regulations can be found at wildlife.utah.gov 
I am sure you can hunt non protected wildlife with a slingshot.

Thanks "

It is not very clear, he says he is sure... 'sure' is not knowing..


----------



## zippo

zippo said:


> UTAH
> 
> LEGAL FOR NON PROTECTED WILDLIFE
> 
> email from the DNR :
> 
> " Hello, all of the Utah Division of Wildlife rules and regulations can be found at wildlife.utah.gov
> I am sure you can hunt non protected wildlife with a slingshot.
> 
> Thanks "
> 
> It is not very clear, he says he is sure... 'sure' is not knowing..


Sorry for this post, i didnt see that you already posted it..


----------



## learnin'

*MASSACHUSETTS*

*LEGAL (But check regs on a species by species basis)*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"Slingshots are not prohibited, but many of our regulations specify what implements you may use for each species. I think most of the species where there is an open season (English sparrow, flying squirrel, red squirrel, ect.), however, could be harvested via slingshot. Here is a link to our hunting regulations...

http://www.mass.gov/eea/agencies/dfg/dfw/laws-regulations/cmr/

Let me know if you have further questions after reviewing our regs."


----------



## learnin'

*RHODE ISLAND*

*NOT LEGAL*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"Our state does not allow slingshots as a hunting method. This would include hunting any wild bird or wild mammal including starlings, english sparrows, rock doves (pigeons), etc.. Our hunting regulations can be found on our website ridem.gov. Specifically Part V, regulation 5.7 ."


----------



## learnin'

*NEW JERSEY*

*NOT LEGAL*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"Sling shots are not legal.

In our regulations I do not think it is a case of them specifically illegal, but they are not named as a legal means of taking game under our hunting regulations.

If you need more specific information see Title 23 ( http://www.njfishandwildlife.com/njregs.htm) or phone one of our law offices ( http://www.njfishandwildlife.com/contact.htm)."


----------



## learnin'

*VERMONT*

*NOT LEGAL*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"Vermont would not allow any wild game hunting with a sling shot, this follows Title 10 regulation, 4701 which can be found online if you would like to read more."


----------



## learnin'

*MARYLAND*

*LEGAL FOR UNREGULATED GAME ONLY, SUBJECT TO LOCAL ORDINANCES.*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"Slingshots are not legal for taking game animals in Maryland. There are no DNR-based restrictions for taking unregulated species such as norway rats, starlings or EHS but a person would need to consult with local or community ordinances or covenants re: the use of a slingshot for that purpose and in a particular location."


----------



## learnin'

*WEST VIRGINIA*

*LEGAL*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"Sir, you can hunt small game and non-game animals with a sling shot in WV. WV has archery and firearm seasons for big game animals, archery and firearms must meeting certain requirements before they can be used to hunt during these seasons."


----------



## learnin'

*LOUISIANA*

*NOT LEGAL*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"Slingshot is not an approved method of take for any game or birds in Louisiana."


----------



## learnin'

Have received responses from 45 states so far.

27 of these allow some form of hunting with slingshots 

States that I still need info on are:

Connecticut

Deleware

Indiana

Tennessee

South Carolina


----------



## zippo

learnin' said:


> Have received responses from 45 states so far.
> 
> 27 of these allow some form of hunting with slingshots
> 
> States that I still need info on are:
> 
> Connecticut
> Deleware
> Indiana
> Tennessee
> South Carolina


I sent to all of these exept deleware and i didnt get an answer from any exept indiana and they just told me to send it to another email, i sent it to tge new email but i didnt get an answer yet.


----------



## learnin'

zippo said:


> learnin' said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have received responses from 45 states so far.
> 
> 27 of these allow some form of hunting with slingshots
> 
> States that I still need info on are:
> 
> Connecticut
> Deleware
> Indiana
> Tennessee
> South Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> I sent to all of these exept deleware and i didnt get an answer from any exept indiana and they just told me to send it to another email, i sent it to tge new email but i didnt get an answer yet.
Click to expand...

 I have e-mails out to all of these as well.

I've found that on the "difficult" states, I'm having the best luck searching for the name of an actual employee in the Enforcement division and then locating an e-mail address for that employee specifically, rather than going through the "contact us" channels.

I have my fingers crossed that I will hear back from these 5 states today.

*** I've also noticed that I am getting a significant increase in spam to the e-mail account I use for these inquiries, so at least one of the states is selling e-mail addresses.  ***


----------



## GrizG

learnin' said:


> I have e-mails out to all of these as well.
> 
> I've found that on the "difficult" states, I'm having the best luck searching for the name of an actual employee in the Enforcement division and then locating an e-mail address for that employee specifically, rather than going through the "contact us" channels.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that I will hear back from these 5 states today.
> 
> *** I've also noticed that I am getting a significant increase in spam to the e-mail account I use for these inquiries, so at least one of the states is selling e-mail addresses.  ***


You might also try contacting their biologists... I found this worked as I've worked with state biologists on habitat projects. Through that it became abundantly clear that biologists are heavily involved in setting policy.


----------



## August West

*NORTH CAROLINA*

*LEGAL FOR NON-GAME SPECIES*

Per e-mail conversation with DNR:

DNR: "There are no relevant regulations because a slingshot is not a legal weapon to take game in the state of North Carolina."

ME: "Thank you. Does this mean that non-game "nuisance" species, such as rats, starlings, European house sparrows, etc. also may not be taken with a slingshot?"

DNR: "Rats are not game animals so it probably is not against the law to use a slingshot to kill them. In North Carolina it is against the law to kill songbirds of any kind including starlings and sparrows."

The use of the word "probably" by the DNR representative scares me.

Whoever emailed you does not know what he is talking about. English Sparrows and Starlings are not considered song birds and may be shot on sight.


----------



## Something0riginal

Wow we need to get the us solid here, i know california and new york have retarded laws, but on this one we should all be like oklahoma and west virginia.


----------



## learnin'

*TENNESSEE*

*LEGAL FOR NON-GAME SPECIES*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"It would be legal to take rats, pigeons, starlings and European house sparrows with a slingshot."


----------



## learnin'

August West said:


> *NORTH CAROLINA*
> 
> *LEGAL FOR NON-GAME SPECIES*
> 
> Per e-mail conversation with DNR:
> 
> DNR: "There are no relevant regulations because a slingshot is not a legal weapon to take game in the state of North Carolina."
> 
> ME: "Thank you. Does this mean that non-game "nuisance" species, such as rats, starlings, European house sparrows, etc. also may not be taken with a slingshot?"
> 
> DNR: "Rats are not game animals so it probably is not against the law to use a slingshot to kill them. In North Carolina it is against the law to kill songbirds of any kind including starlings and sparrows."
> 
> The use of the word "probably" by the DNR representative scares me.
> 
> Whoever emailed you does not know what he is talking about. English Sparrows and Starlings are not considered song birds and may be shot on sight.


Thanks, @August West. If you are able to find and post a link to what NC defines as songbirds/not songbirds, I'll include a link to that in my summary.


----------



## learnin'

I'm very close to having an answer on Delaware. If anyone has time to try calling Connecticut, Indiana, or South Carolina during East Coast work hours they are proving to be the last holdouts. Ii have e-mails out to all three of these, but they are taking their sweet time to reply and I can't make phonecalls like this during work hours.

*** Be sure to ask about both game species and non-game species. ***


----------



## learnin'

*DELAWARE*

*LEGAL FOR UNPROTECTED SPECIES ONLY*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"Slingshots are not a legal method of take for any game species in Delaware, except for unprotected species, which are woodchucks, house sparrows , starlings, pigeons and Norway rats. In terms of harvesting these species on public property a permit would be required."


----------



## learnin'

*INDIANA*

*LEGAL (EXCEPT FOR DEER AND TURKEY)*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"Slingshots are not legal to take white-tailed deer and wild turkeys. Slingshots can be used to take fox and gray squirrels, cottontail rabbits, pheasants, quail, foxes, coyotes, skunks, raccoons, opossums, beavers, muskrats, mink, and long-tailed weasels. Slingshots are also allowed for species that are not protected such as groundhogs, chipmunks, rats, mice, European starlings, English sparrows, rock pigeons, and monk parakeets. Turtles and frogs cannot be taken by the use of a slingshot per 312 IAC 9-5-6.

Specifications for equipment are authorized for deer in 312 IAC 9-3-3 and wild turkeys in 312 IAC 9-4-11; prohibited methods of taking mammals are in 312 IAC 9-3-18. 312 IAC 9 can be found on-line at: http://www.in.gov/legislative/iac/iac_title?iact=312 . You will need to click on Article 9 for Fish and Wildlife."


----------



## learnin'

*Still need South Carolina and Connecticut*.

I have e-mails out to both of these, but if anyone here can contact them during work hours today and get the answer it would be helpful. Be sure to ask about both game AND non-game species.

BTW, we are currently at 30 of 48 states that allow some form of hunting with a slingshot. My guess is that this has the potential to increase to 31 once these last two states are in.


----------



## learnin'

*SOUTH CAROLINA*

*LEGAL FOR SMALL GAME AND UNPROTECTED SPECIES*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"-* Does your state allow slingshots to be used to hunt anything (small game, nuisance/varmint species, etc.)?*

Yes, because state law does not specifically prohibit the use of slingshots for small game they can be used.

They cannot be use for big game because big laws specifically mentions weapons that are allowed (archery, guns, etc.) and it does not include slingshots.

They cannot be used to hunt migratory birds because the Federal Code does not mention slingshots as being allowed.
*** Note: I received a slightly different answer when I e-mailed the Feds specifically about doves http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=507109 ***

*- If so, what is permitted (type of game, private/public land, etc.)? *

See above. This applies to private and public land.

*- Is there someplace online where I can see the relevant regulations?*

No, again, for small game including "varmint" species slingshot are not specifically prohibited, therefore, they can be used.

*Even if game animals are not permitted to be taken with a slingshot, please specify whether slingshots may be used to take non-game species such as rats, pigeons, starlings, European house sparrows, etc.*

There are no weapons restrictions on unprotected species like pigeons, starlings, European sparrows, etc., therefore, slingshots can be used."


----------



## learnin'

*FEDERAL LAW PERTAINING TO MIGRATORY BIRDS*

I e-mailed the Division of Migratory Bird Management and specifically asked about doves. Here is the reply I got.

"Federal hunting regulations are contained in 50 CFR 20.21. You can find them at the attached link.

http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-idx?SID=7feda7e2202ee67e2aff478d8a1ab34c&node=se50.9.20_121&rgn=div8

Technically, I don't think a slingshot would be Federally prohibited, however, you'll need to check your individual State's hunting restrictions and requirements. States can always be more restrictive than Federal regulations."

If you follow the link above, that section of the Code defines what methods are illegal for migratory birds. Slingshots are NOT listed as illegal, so therefore are considered legal as long as they are not prohibited by the State.


----------



## learnin'

*CONNECTICUT*

*LEGAL FOR NON-GAME SPECIES ONLY*

Per e-mail from DNR:

"In CT, a slingshot is not included in the list of "legal hunting implements", therefore would not be allowed to hunt any regulated game animal. As far as non game species such as rats, DEEP does not regulate their take."


----------



## learnin'

SUMMARY OF ALL 50 STATES
All results are based on 2014-2015 hunting regulations.

*State*
*Slingshots Allowed?*
*Yes** means slingshots are allowed in some capacity.*
*No** means not allowed in any capacity.*
*Link(s) for Details*
*******************************
*Alabama*
*Yes*
*Legal for small game and nuisance species.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504074

*Alaska*
*Yes*
*Legal for small game and nuisance species.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504065

*Arizona*
*Yes*
*Legal for certain listed species. See link.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504070

*Arkansas*
*Yes*
*Legal for small game. No clear answer for non-game species.*
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504639

*California*
*Yes*
*Non-game species only, but limited. Read the regs.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504069

*Colorado*
*Yes*
*Small game and birds.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504080

*Connecticut*
*Yes*
Legal for non-game species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=507126

*Delaware*
*Yes*
Legal for unprotected species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506914

*Florida*
*Yes*
Legal for non-game animals and furbearers only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506330

*Georgia*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=505156

*Hawaii*
No
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504079

*Idaho*
* Yes*
Legal unless specifically stated otherwise.
Prohibited for upland game birds.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=505175

*Illinois*
No
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504174

*Indiana*
*Yes*
Legal (except for deer and turkey)
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=507065

*Iowa*
*Yes*
Small game and furbearers that have hunting seasons.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504574

*Kansas*
*Yes*
*Rabbit, hare, and squirrel.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=502411

*Kentucky*
No
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=504130

*Louisiana*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506716

*Maine*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506245

*Maryland*
*Yes*
Legal for unregulated game only, subject to local ordinances.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506708

*Massachusetts*
*Yes*
Slingshots are not generally prohibited, but check regs on a species by species basis.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506626

*Michigan*
*Yes*
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504220
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504563

*Minnesota*
*Yes*
Legal for non-game species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504303

*Mississippi*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504997

*Missouri*
*Yes*
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504221

*Montana*
*Yes*
Legal for unmanaged (non-game) species only
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504325

*Nebraska*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504412

*Nevada*
*Yes*
Legal for unprotected species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504603

*New Hampshire*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504600

*New Jersey*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506633

*New Mexico*
*Yes*
Legal for unprotected species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504599

*New York*
*Yes*
Unprotected species only (no wrist braces allowed).
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504464
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504630

*North Carolina*
*Yes*
Legal for non-game species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504912

*North Dakota*
*Yes*
Legal for non-game species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504910

*Ohio*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506342

*Oklahoma*
*Yes*
Regs state Pheasant, prairie dog, squirrel and rabbit are OK. Spoke with game department and was told unprotected species are also OK. While regulations say no shooting of any kind at quail on the ground, and slingshots are not listed as approved for quail when flying, I was told that there would be no problem with trying to shoot flying quail with a slingshot.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504665

*Oregon*
*Yes*
Legal for predatory animals and nuisance species.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504998

*Pennsylvania*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504895

*Rhode Island*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506627

*South Carolina*
*Yes*
Legal for small game and unprotected species
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=507107

*South Dakota*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506247

*Tennessee*
*Yes*
Non-game species only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506898

*Texas*
No
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=501839

*Utah*
*Yes*
Legal for unprotected wildlife only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506042

*Vermont*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506635

*Virginia*
No
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=501757

*Washington*
*Yes*
Legal for unclassified wildlife only.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506449

*West Virginia*
*Yes*
Legal for small game and non-game.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506712

*Wisconsin*
No
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=506379

*Wyoming*
*Yes*
*Small game (mammals), ruffed grouse, and blue grouse.*
http://slingshotforu...state/?p=502122

*FEDERAL LAW PERTAINING TO MIGRATORY BIRDS*
*Yes*
Legal, unless prohibited by State law.
http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-idx?SID=7feda7e2202ee67e2aff478d8a1ab34c&node=se50.9.20_121&rgn=div8


----------



## learnin'

***** PLEASE NOTE *****

Per discussions with the moderator, this thread will be closed to further posts. A new thread has been opened in the Slingshot Hunting sub-forum that will be pinned for easy reference. That thread is located here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40953-slingshot-hunting-laws-all-50-states/?p=507134


----------



## zippo

a post before its locked


----------



## zippo

Great thing you done here, a great way to enter the forum !


----------

